# VCDS fault messages for Engine and battary



## Phaeton_qatar (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I got couple of message on the VCDS scan. Please help as I don't know what the messages is about. I cleared the DTC but they came back again. The car runs fine. both the batteries are new.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine Labels: 4D0-907-560-BGH.lbl
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 CR HW: 8E0 907 560 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V A 0020 
Coding: 0026873
Shop #: WSC 37704 001 1048576
VCID: 78FF0BFB08508DDEA37-5124

1 Fault Found:
18037 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1629 - 008 - Missing Message from Auto-Distance Controller
Readiness: 0000 1000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 D
Component: NAVIGATION 0147 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3561C2CF5FC2B0B6781-5142

1 Fault Found:
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 B
Component: Batteriemanagement 2600 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 224B0993FE4C370EAD3-5142

1 Fault Found:
00086 - Parallel Battery Connection Relay (J581) 
011 - Open Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

The last one looks pretty self-explanatory and simple, a bad battery relay. Not sure about the second one, but since it's the navigation controller complaining, I doubt it's a serious problem that'll affect the running of the car. The first one looks as if it might be a coding issue, unless you really do have the auto-distance controller installed? The coding on my controller 01 is 0007873 (also a 2004 V8).


----------



## Phaeton_qatar (Jun 20, 2012)

I forgot to mention that cruise control buttons on the steering don't work any more. could this be related to message #2 error ?

What is the auto-distance controller ?


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't know for sure, but I assume it's the radar system that automatically maintains the distance to the car in front, it's evidently related to the cruise control. I'd take a look in VCDS at the coding, see what it suggests.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

Phaeton_qatar said:


> Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
> Part No: 3D0 915 181 B
> Component: Batteriemanagement 2600
> Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
> ...


I can't say much about your other two faults, but this one I think I can help with -- I recently experienced the same thing. I believe you replaced your left-side battery recently. As part of that work, you might have disconnected the parallel battery connection relay to get enough clearance to pull the battery out, and forgotten to reconnect it (this is what happened to me). Or, you might have accidentally dislodged or damaged the wiring. Look for a small two-pin connector at the top of the relay. In the picture below, the red arrow points at the connector I'm talking about. Make sure that connector is intact and plugged-in, and then clear that fault code.

Jason


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Asad,

The ACC (radar cruise system) is very sensitive to ancillary defects and will be shut down at the slightest disruption. A missing speed sensor signal, or a problem with the steering wheel 'Cancel Cruise' or other buttons, will certainly do this.

However, the problem referred to by the fault code could be reversed; perhaps the speed sensor sends a repeater message back to the ECU to confirm it is working with the correct present speed value. This would be a typical safety-critical tactic. If the ACC briefly lost communications, the belts-and-braces message would be missing and an intermittent DTC would be flagged and the ACC shut off.

There was an ACC production change at some point to correct issues which turned off the ACC. If the car predates this update, and has ACC software 337 and brake booster 4310 there could be the odd DTC raised occasionally and a re-start (reboot) required to make it available again.

In a damp country it would be worth checking the plugs on the Brake Booster unit for corrosion, according to TPI 2021809/4. The fix is to replace the plugs with a different type and change part of the harness. This problem seems much less likely in a dry location.

Chris



*Corrosion on the Brake Booster controller socket pins*


----------



## Phaeton_qatar (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks invisiblewave , Jason and Chirs for the reply.

Chris, where can I locate the Brake Booster controller socket ?

thanks
Asad


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Asad,

The Brake Servo controller (used only in conjunction with radar cruise, ACC) is under the expansion tank. Maybe that explains why it has corroded occasionally, in which case cars operated in hot countries might be more vulnerable than those in cold countries...

Apparently its function is to modulate the brake pressure under command of the ACC for a smooth but safe ride, which it seems to do extremely well. It also delays switching on the CAN-bus to the ACC until the engine is running. This prevents villains reading the Immobiliser Code by hooking into the microwave transceiver's CAN-bus, which is physically outside the car's security perimeter.

Chris


----------

